# Remote Radiology Coding



## Sheila1112

I am a radiology coder with almost 7 years experience looking for a full or part time remote radiology coding job.  I am accurate and fast. I have some basic interventional radiology coding knowledge.  I live near Buffalo, New York.  I also have excellent references.

Please email me at SheilaM33@aol.com.

Thank you,
Sheila


----------



## jmcpolin

Try Aviacode, The Coding Netowrk and Coderyte.


----------



## malissagiles

Sheila,

Are you still looking for a remote radiology coding job?

I am currently looking for a remote diagnostic radiology coder that can commit to coding a minimum of 100 charts a day (500/week).

Pay would be per chart based on experience, errors, and QA scores. 

This is for a remote coding position that can be done from your home through Aviacodes coding platform (Procoder). You must have access to your own Windows based computer with high speed internet access.

Here is some background on Aviacode:
Aviacode is a coding company. We code for physicians, hospitals, ASC’s in their system via VPN or on our own coding platform called Procoder which allows our clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc to us and to then be coded on our coding platform (Procoder). After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance manager) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.

If you are interested please send your RESUME in a .doc format (WORD) using the subject header “REMOTE IVR (or) NM CODING POSITION – YOUR NAME” to Kris at kris.cottrell@aviacode.com and include a short summary in the body of the email about your experience and how long you have been coding diagnostic radiology.


----------

